# Elegancia



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

ELEGANCIA pocket watch in gun metal I would just like to know if it is a good watch

Thanks Marthinus


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

thinus said:


> ELEGANCIA pocket watch in gun metal I would just like to know if it is a good watch
> 
> Thanks Marthinus


Is this the watch (found on a South African web site) ?










I'm no expert, I don't know the brand name and cannot answer your question, but without pictures of the movement it will be difficult for anybody to give an informed opinion.

Julian (L)

Just looked at the SA site again and found a movement shot I'd missed .............


----------

